# a tribute to squirt



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i thought i would do a tribute to squirt for mike and kim


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's really nice of you Allen.  

Little Squirt was a real fighter, rest in piece Squirt, I'm sure he knows he'll always be loved and will be missed dearly.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats beautiful allen ty very much....he sure was a special little guy.....hard to believe he won't ever be coming home......ty again....its nice to remember him and smile at how cute he was....even if it is through tears right now...but it won't be forever and all these lovely pics will mean we can remember the fun of watching him grow and learning about him...


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Allen, that was a very nice thing to do. May Squirt "RIP"


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you very much my friend I appreciate all you have done and continue to do
Mikey


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is such a thoughtful thing to do, R.i.p Little Squirt.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

That's very nice Allen.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

RIP squirt :angel:


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

That was so thoughtful of you! RIP baby Squirt. I'm sure that lil guy knows how much he was loved and is missed...


----------

